# Monolithic PA-1600 repair



## roads31 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello all-
Full disclosure- I just joined to ask the community's input on a pair of amps I recently bought and intend to sell. I'm mostly a vintage home audio guy but respect all audio and want to do these justice and have posted this question also in under Old school audio.

I picked up a pair of Monolithic PA-1600's along with a bunch of other stuff. I have yet to power them up and upon inspection comparing the two, I noticed that one of them has been repaired, among a few changes I noticed there were 2 transistors topside and 2 FET's inside replaced with different components used in the untouched one. From what I've read here and elsewhere these amps are held in high regard. 
Question to the community; if they both work, should the components in the repaired one be replaced back to original? The Harris MOSFET's look to be easy to get and the Motorola can also be gotten, just kind of pricey.

Are there schematics out there for these?

Thoughts?
Thanks,
Gary


----------

